# Diascanner



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute! Ich suche einen Diascanner für meine ca. 5000 Dias, und er sollte so schnell wie möglich sein. Leider finde ich dazu nicht viel Information und Modelle im Netz, er könnte aber auch um die 1000 kosten und sollte möglichst mit Magazinen beladbar sein.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juli 2012)

Schon mal bei Fachgeschäften in deiner Umgebung gefragt / gekuckt?

Ich kenns von der Firma PhotoPlanet (Hauptsitz in Stuttgart) und PPL in Karlsruhe.
Dort kannst du solche Scanner mieten (aber auch Kameras, Linsen und Blitze / Zubehör).
Photo-Planet Leih-Service - Service / Aktionen
PPL one-stop - Fotohandel, Photoequipment Rent-Service, Mietstudio, Print-Service und Seminare

Kommt mMn günstiger als die Anschaffung eines eig. Scanners der zum einmal scannen da ist und danch verkauft werden muss oder schlimmer noch verstaubt...

Also frag mal die Fachgeschäfte in deiner Gegend.


----------



## fotoman (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Alpha_Skorpion,

welchen Aufwand du dir mit dem Scan von 5000 DIAs antust, ist Dir sicherlich ansatzweise klar.

Die einzige mir bekannte Seite mit ausführlichen Tests gibt es unter
Ausführliche Testberichte und Erfahrungsberichte über Filmscanner Diascanner: Scanner-Vergleich, Marktübersicht, Einsatz in der Praxis
Interessant finde ich (aber nur auf Grund der Informationen, die ich in anderen Forem mal gelesen hatte) den Reflecta DigitDia 5000 oder 6000. Ob man mit der SilverFast-Software nochmals bessere (automatische) Ergebnisse erreicht, konnte noch nicht heraus finden.

Auf jeden Fall bieten beide Geräte hohe Bildqualität, Magazineinzug und eine Stauberkennung. Falls Du keine Jahresarbeit aus dem Scannen machen möchtest gibt es diese Geräte auch (zu m.M. nach akzeptabelen Preise) als Mietgeräte über eBay (klingt seltsam, u.U. bietet Ringfoto sie aber auch anderswo an) oder wie von der_yappi geschrieben u.U. auch im Laden um die Ecke.

Das Problem bei Deiner Menge an DIA ist aber die Scanzeit. Der automatische Scan eines 100er-Magazin mit ICE (Stauberkennung) und voller Auflösung von 3600 ppi/5000 PPI dauert 5 bzw. 8 1/4 Stunden.

Das macht für mich (als arbeitender Mensch) zwei Magazine pro Tag (bzw. eins tagsüber, eins Nachts) dann 25 Tage Dauerbetrieb plus ein paar Tage Urlaub, bis man das Gerät am Anfang eingerichtet hat. Damit könnte eine 30 Tagesmiete für derzeit 190 Euro noch ein akzeptabeler Preis sein, falls die Automatik fehlerfrei funktioniert.

Alternativ kann man sich das Gerät natürlich auch kaufen (DigitDia 5000 gebraucht für derzeit 700 Euro) und nach der ganzen Aktion wieder über eBay verkaufen.

Neu würde ich so einen Scanner eher nicht kaufen (z.B. 5000er + Silverfast SW für 1350 Euro) nur kaufen, wenn nach der Aktion für die eigenen DIAs auch noch die der gesamten Verwandtschaft zu scannen sind. Sonst steht das Gerät nach ein paar Monaten nur ungenutzt in der Ecke und der Wertverlust beim Gebrauchtverkauf ist doch recht groß.


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2012)

Aber welche Scanner scannen am schnellsten? Die mit Magazinen oder ohne?


----------



## fotoman (23. Juli 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Aber welche Scanner scannen am schnellsten? Die mit Magazinen oder ohne?


Willst du schnelle Ergebnisse oder qualitativ brauchbare/gute Ergebnisse?

Bei Aldi gab es vor kurzen für  30  Euro auch einen DIA-Scanner, der angeblich bis zu 20 Bilder pro Minute schaffte, wie auch immer der das bei einem DIA-Vorrat (kein Magazin) von max. 6 DIAs hinbekommen haben möchte. Die Qualität dürfte aber kaum über der gelegen haben, die ich vor 10 Jahren (nein, es müssen eher schon 15 sein) mit einem Plustek-Flachbettscanner erreicht habe. Für damalige SVGA-Auflösung als Bildschirmhintergrund noch brauchbar, am Ende aber das Geld nicht wert, das der Durchlichtaufsatz zusätzlich gekostet hat.

Ein guter DIA-Projektor, eine saubere Leinwand und eine passende Kamera liefert vermutlich von DIAs bessere Ergebnisse. Aber natürlich viel langsamer.

Hinter meinem Link verbergen sich geschätzt 40 Tests, die meisten mit Zeitangaben. Wenn Du allerdings 5000 DIAs einzeln in den Scanner legen willst ist ein Magazinscanner selbst dann schneller, wenn er für die gleiche Scanqualität die dreifache Scanzeit benötigt. Selbst mit dem ALDI-Scanner und max 6 DIAs pro Minute bist Du ununterbrochen (ein manueller Eingriff pro Minute, Essen, Schlafen oder Toilette nicht mitgerechnet) mind. 14 Stunden beschäftigt. Real wohl eher 20-30, da nach den 6 DIAs der Scanvorgang wohl manuell neu zu starten wäre. Mit anderen Scannern ohne Magazineinzug, bei denen Du die DIAs in einen Rahmen einlegen musst, wird es wohl noch länger dauern.

Man sollte halt nicht gerade einen Filmscanner Minolta DiMAGE Scan Elite 5400: Testbericht Diascanner, Scannen Erfahrungsbericht, Bildqualität, Bedienung, Auflösung nehmen, der braucht geschlagene 46 Minuten für 1 (in Worten "ein") DIA mit ICE


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Juli 2012)

fotoman schrieb:


> Man sollte halt nicht gerade einen Filmscanner Minolta DiMAGE Scan Elite 5400: Testbericht Diascanner, Scannen Erfahrungsbericht, Bildqualität, Bedienung, Auflösung nehmen, der braucht geschlagene 46 Minuten für 1 (in Worten "ein") DIA mit ICE



3800 Stunden! Wie kann man so einen Wahnsinn auf den Markt bringen? 
Spaß beiseite, mir würden auch schon 2400 dpi reichen. Habe nach "schneller Diascanner" gesucht und bin fündig geworden: Rollei DF-S 290 HD Dia/Negativscanner 3 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik Der Preis liegt auch weit unter der 1000€-Grenze.
Die zu digitalisierenden Bilder sind eigentlich nur für's Archiv und sie werden, wenn überhaupt, nur am Bildschirm betrachtet werden.


----------



## fotoman (24. Juli 2012)

Die Qualität des Rollei mag durchaus reichen, wenn man den Bewertungen bei Amazon glaubt. Wenn man nichts besseres zu tun hat oder nur kleine Mengen scannen möchte, dann ist er sicherlich auch als "schnell" zu bezeichnen:
Zitat aus einer dortigen Bewertung: "mit dem kleinen magazin für 10 gerahmte dias ist die 50-iger-box im nu (25 min) gescannt."

Wenn ich schon zu seinen Gundsten annehme, daß der Rollei die 10 DIAs automatisch behandelt, dann muß man in 25 Minuten also 5mal manuell eingreifen. Macht im Schnitt alle 5 Minuten einen manuellen Akt (DIAs austauschen und Scan wieder starten). Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit, um parallel irgendwas anderes zu tun. Solche Geräte sind m.M. sehr gut, wenn es darum geht, immer mal wieder eine geringe Anzahl an DIAs zu scannen. Aber nicht, um tausende DIAs am Stück zu digitalisieren.

Mir wäre ein Geräte, das ich, an den PC oder den Netbook/Laptop angeschlossen, zweimal täglich mit 100 DIAs füttern kann und das dann autak vor sich hin arbeitet, viel lieber. Am Ende wäre es für mich sogar schneller, da ich viel weniger manuellen Aufwand habe und mit meiner Freizeit besseres anfangen kann wie alle 5 Minuten den Scanner neu zu füttern.

Was den Preis betrifft: 152 Euro für den Besitz eines Gerätes gegen 190 Euro für die 30 Tages Miete macht 38 Euro Unterschied (ok, 200 Euro kaution sind auch noch fällig). Da ich das Gerät genau einmal benötigen würde, um meine DIAs (und die von meinem Vater) zu scannen, wäre mir dies die Zeitersparnis für den gesamten Prozess wert.


----------



## Gast12308 (25. Juli 2012)

Nun ja, einer hat geschrieben, er schafft 200 pro Stunde. Dann bräuchte ich also "nur" 25 Stunden, vielleicht auch 30 oder mehr wenn ich das nachträgliche Bearbeiten und ordnen mitberechne. Mit den Scannern mit 100 Magazinen schaffe ich am Tag, wenn überhaupt, gerade einmal 200 Dias, und laut einigen Tests soll der Scanner bei jedem Scanvorgang, also jedem Magazin, einmal stauen. Ich kann nicht die ganze Zeit kontrollieren, ob er scannt! Besser 25 Stunden Fliessbandarbeit als 50 Tage nervöses Kontrollieren, ob das Teil eh' nicht nach dem ersten Dia stecken geblieben ist.


----------



## fotoman (27. Juli 2012)

> Mit den Scannern mit 100 Magazinen schaffe ich am Tag, wenn  überhaupt, gerade einmal 200 Dias


Auf mehr wie 250 käme ich bei  voller Auflösung mit ICE wohl an Werktagen auch nicht, vorausgesetzt,  das Gerät bleibt nicht hängen. Da hast Du natürlich Recht, die Gefahr  besteht immer, wie auch früher schon im DIA-Projektor.

Tests wie den hier hast sicherlich auch schon gelesen:
Rollei DF-S 290 HD. Flimscanner Reviews Testbericht Flachbettscanner photoinfos.com
Zitat:
"Der Diawechsler des Rollei-Scanners transportiert dickere                      Diarahmen zufriedenstellend und kommt mit den dünnen                      CS-Rahmen, die seit den 1980'er Jahren häufig verwendet                      wurden, nicht klar. Falls der Diawechsler mit bestimmten Rahmen                      nicht kompatibel ist, wird der andere Träger für                      vier gerahmte Dias eingesetzt. "
Also mind. exakt die selben Probleme, die auch beim Reflecta ab und zu mal berichtet werden.

Dazu dann aber so schöne Aussagen wie "Die Daten werden auf einer SD-Karte gespeichert" und "Die Komprimierung der JPG-Datei ist relativ stark". Zur Anzeige am FullHD-Monitor scheint das Ergebnis zu genügen.

Auch, wenn der Test hier erheblich positiver wirkt
Test Dia Filmscanner Rollei DF-S 290 HD | Dia Filmscanner | testberichte-und-testsieger.de
würde mich spätestens das Überfliegen des Handbuches vom Kauf abhalten. Was nützen mir 10 Bit Farbtiefe, wenn der Scanner nur JPGs (wohl sogar ohne einstellbare Kompression) speichern kann und dazu noch massive Probleme mit Lichtern und Schatten hat?

Und falls die Automatik nicht korrekt arbeitet muss man sich durch die Einstelungen am Gerät hanteln, um jedes Bild dort vor der JPG-Komprimierung entsprechend zu optimieren.

Meine Annahme, daß er wenigstens die paar DIAs im Schlitten automatisch scannen kann, stimmen auch nicht. Der Transport geht manuell, womit man aber zu jeder beliebigen Zeit seine DIAs aus dem Magazin in den Schlitten einlegen und die aus dem Gerät gefallenen DIAs wieder in das DIA-Magazin einsetzen kann. Die dünnen Papp-Diarähmchen wird er vermutlich nicht vertragen, die muss man dann im 4-er-Pack einzeln in den Filmstreifen einlegen und jedes einzelne Bild manuell korrekt vor den Sensor schieben.

Dann würde ich mich persönlich wohl eher noch nach dem im obigen Test als Vergleich genommenen Plustek 7600i umsehen, obwohl der schon mehr wie das Doppelte des Rollie kostet und nicht als schnell zu bezeichnen ist. Wobei, meinen oben verlinkten Test glaubend, der Reflecta Filmscanner ProScan 7200 für einen vergleichbaren Preis (ca. 320 Euro) vergleichbare Qualit zum Plustek 7600i liefert, aber erheblich schneller ist. Achtung, beim Vergleich der Zeiten auch den Text des Plustek lesen, um die Zeiten bei gleicher effektiver Auflösung zu vergleichen).


----------

